
Coronavirus virality coefficient is possibly very bad - justinzollars
https://twitter.com/drericding/status/1220919589623803905
======
pier25
The author of the paper has lowered the estimate to 2.5:

[https://twitter.com/JonRead15/status/1220749021117140992?s=2...](https://twitter.com/JonRead15/status/1220749021117140992?s=20)

